# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Steroid testing in the NPC

## Muscle_4_Hire

Hey bros
I am thinking of competing in my first show next summer in the NPC. How do they drug test you? What are your methods for beating them if you do those shows?

I am wanting to go on Tren /Pro/Var or Winny cycle to take my game to a totally higer level. 

Please post all the info that you can.

Thanks

----------


## bigsd67

Normally they don't test any NPC shows except for a very small few. Why not just compete in a non tested show?

----------


## MrMent1on

They do not test, only on SOME national level.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

they are usually clear on which shows are tested & non tested.

----------


## bigsd67

NPC connecticut tests...this i know because i did it in '05

----------


## crazyhorse666

they say right an the flyer if its a tested or not contest.

----------

